# My M/C, Emergency D&C and blood transfusion.



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I wrote my entire story and hit the post button and it wanted my to log in again. I need some time before I write it again. I'm sorry. It was pretty traumatic and I really need someone to listen.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

We'll listen whenever you are ready.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Breathe.

We will be here, when you are ready.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

All right, I'll try to start again.

We were really happy to be pregnant with baby #2 and were planning a home birth with midwives.

On Saturday nov 11 I started having some pink spotting. I called my mw and she reassured me that as long as I wasn't having cramping or bright red blood everything was probably fine.

Sunday evening I started bleeding bright red blood. Not a lot and still no cramping.

Monday morning I called my MW again. We were already scheduled for a regular prenatal exam that morning at 11:00 so she said to go ahead and come in that day and we'd check for the baby's heartbeat.

Both MWs checked for my baby's heartbeat but none was to be found. I was getting visibly upset with the lack of sound from the doppler and they tried to comfort us. There was a lot of hugs and they encouraged us to cry. They referred us to a ND who could do an u/s for us.

At the ND's office it was confirmed that we would miscarry. At first I was elated to see the clear image of a baby on the screen but it was obvious even to my untrained eye that the baby was not moving and had no heartbeat. The ND was very kind and explained what would happen in a normal m/c.

That night I started cramping and had blood like a heavy period. I cried a lot and my dh stayed right with me. Even when I had to get up to go pass clots or tissue, he was right there supporting me and crying with me.

In the morning we called my mw to give her an update. So far it was pretty normal. My MIL couldn't pick up our dd to watch her until 1:00 so my dh had his time divided between my needs and our toddler who didn't understand why mommy didn't want to cuddle with her at the time.

At 11:00 my water broke. At least, that's how I described it to my mw. I had a huge gush of fluid, blood, and tissue. I figured that was the finale of this miscarriage and that the bleeding would slow down then. My mw seemed confused by what I was describing to her. She said that she would keep in touch with us and give us a call in a couple hours.

When my MIL arrived to pick up my dd I was pretty weak. This was the first time I had seen her since we found out about the m/c and she told me she was sorry and hugged me. I didn't want to get up from bed and just let her hug me.

I was continuing to loose more blood at this point. I would get up every 15 minutes or so to pass tissue and every time I did I had a steady trickle of blood. Finally I was so weak my ears were ringing. I told my dh that I wanted to go to the hospital. He got some stuff ready and left our mw a message to tell her where we were going.

With my dh's help I got up to go to the bathroom before we left. On the toilet I felt a big gush of fluid and the next thing that I knew I was being drug into our room and he was on the phone with 911. I could hear him but I was too weak to respond. He sounded very frightened and told them I was unresponsive.

The ambulance got there quickly. The EMT got a line in my arm and I felt better, but I started shaking violently. I felt very cold. The EMT in the ambulance told me I was going into shock.

In the ER I think a student nurse put the IV in the other arm. It hurt a lot. I think the youngest doctor on the planet did my vaginal exam with the speculum. I wonder if it was his first time doing it, because it really hurt and he didn't seem to realize that it would. He also did an u/s that confirmed that just a little bit of tissue was left in my uterus.

The OB/GYN came in to talk to me and I liked her a lot more than I did the ER doc. She explained the D&C and got my consent. I was rushed into the OR and put out under general anesthesia.

I lost half my blood volume. They gave me four units of blood in a transfusion.

I'll finish later.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am so sorry. I couldn't read your post and not respond. That must have been so terrifying. You sure sound like you have a wonderful dh and a good support system. I hope you are able to begin the healing process from this traumatic experinence. May your precious child rest in peace.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I am so very sorry for you. What a traumatic experience on top of very sad one. Please be gentle to yourself and remember take care of yourself. I found that I had to be reminded to eat (as in, have a plate of food put into my hands) after we lost our dd, and your body certainly can't afford that. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your loss. It's good that you have a loving and supportive husband that was with you.
May I ask how far along were you?


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. Something similiar happened to me at the same time with my m/c. They had the blood ready to transfuse at the hospital but they wanted to let my body handle it if it could. I ended up having to have a D&C also. Rest, food and iron pills seem to be helping me.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Heather,

I am so deeply sorry for what you went through. It's difficult enough to lose a baby, without having go through what you and your husband just suffered. You're husband sounds like a wonderful man, and I'm glad you have someone so kind and caring at your side through all this.









Judi


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Heather-
So sorry for all that you and your husband have been through.

So, so sorry to have you here with us. This is an amazing group of women that have offered much support to me when I needed (and still need) it. I hope you find what you need here, and wish you peace in the days and weeks to come.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your sad loss and your scary experience.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Oh sweetie I am so sorry.







I'm glad you are safe and your dh took the proper precaution.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Im sorry for your loss. My 1st m/c was very taumatic I ended up in the ER w/ an emergency D&C. I didn have to have blood but I was very close. When I found out that my 5th pregnancy was ending it brough up all the old fears and I had a D&C the next day. Im glad you ahve a caring DH at your side. Hugs


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:

May I ask how far along were you?
I was 13 weeks along, but the u/s said the baby died at 8 weeks.

Quote:

You're husband sounds like a wonderful man, and I'm glad you have someone so kind and caring at your side through all this.
He is great. I love him more than ever. He brought me flowers the other day too.

Okay I'll finish my story now. In pre-op my blood started bleeding back into my IV. I had two nurses take one look at that and they looked alarmed and ran out really fast. I told my dh that was bad. They came right back and wheeled me into the OR. I kissed my dh goodbye and told him I loved him.

The OR was very cold. I started shaking again in there and told the nurses I was scared. They helped me onto the table and I was soon asleep.

I woke up in post-op feeling great. I felt a lot better now that the bleeding had stopped and I had some blood replaced. The OB told me that there was just a tiny bit of tissue left and once she took that out the bleeding stopped. I received two more units of blood in post-op. I found out later that I got two in the OR too. The nurse in post-op was so sweet. She brought me some ice chips and a bed pan and talked to me the whole time I was in there.

When my transfusion was finally done the same orderly that took me to the OR brought me to my room. She said I looked a lot better.

Once I got to my room, I wanted to get up to go to the bathroom. I'd had a lot of fluids pumped in me so my bladder was very full. A caregiver held the door open for me and when I got out she was gone. My nurse yelled at me for going by myself and said I needed to call somebody whenever I needed to go.

My dh, my mom and my brother were in my room when I got out. I was really glad to see them. I was too numb from everything that happened to me to really be sad yet.

My dh left at about 10:00 and I was entertained by my roomate for the rest of the night. She was up all night with her blasting tv, talking on the phone, turning *my* light on, and trying to talk to me. I had to go to the bathroom frequently and like a good girl I called the nurse to help me every time. They wouldn't come when I called. I finally got to sleep at around 5:00 in the morning and they came to draw my blood at 6:00.

I really wanted to get out of the hospital at this point. My dh got there at 8:00 and we played cards for awhile.

I'll finish later, my dd needs me.


----------

